# Past due date



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry for the ramble. One of the rats that I raised (and rehomed) accidentally got pregnant when a child decided to put the different genders together. So now im taking care of her. She concieved 25 days ago. What's wrong? She is huge and showing all of the signs of a pregnancy. Help?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

How is she acting? If she's acting normal (still eating, drinking and moving) then I'd say wait it out. If she starts acting lethargic and not herself then I'd take her to the vet immediately. The date of conception could have been mistaken and I typically wouldn't put a nearly due mother through the stress of a vet visit unless I thought it was absolutely necessary, but if you think something might be wrong, go with your gut and have her checked out.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Shes acting normal, nesting, eating and drinking


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you happen to know how long she was with the male? A time frame with dates would help determine if she's really overdue or if perhaps her conception date is later than expected.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

The owner said that she saw them together on the third of february, they were together for only a few minutes, so she did not worry until Raine started to grow.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Never mind, she's spotting


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh good, I've been thinking about her all day trying to figure out what could cause her to be overdue. Let us know how it goes!

On a side note, I'm sure you probably know or have heard that hairless rats can sometimes have trouble lactating, so I'd check pups for milk bands after she's had a few hours to settle down and nurse.


----------



## theRatGirl (Feb 25, 2015)

Okay, thanks for the advice, but she's not a hairless


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Haha thinking of someone else's rat. So sorry.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope shes had the babies safely. Births on day 25 and day 26 can happen, but often spotting at this time is actually them either preparing to deliver a stillborn litter or reabosrbing the babies. This does happen fairly often in rats, espeically those disturbed during pregnancy (by disturbed i count things like moving house). 

If she passes some gunk but not any babies then i would get her on a course of antibiotics and just keep an eye on her. She should deflate over a week or so but stay bright throughout. If she looks sick, lathargic, off her food etc take her for an emergency spay ASAP as it could well kill her.


----------

